# Handlebar width - tandem vs solo



## srw (31 Mar 2012)

There's something not quite right with the setup of the new tandem, so I went out to the garage with the tape measure today and compared it with the setup on my solo Van Nicholas. The solo bike was properly fitted in the shop, and is a dream to ride, so I know it's a decent reference point.

The riding position on the tandem is a lot more upright (different frame angle), but apart from that almost all the measurements are within a cm or so. Except for one. On the solo bike I've got what I believe is a 42cm handlebar width (44cm from outside to outside). On the tandem I've got something about 6cm wider. My shoulder width is nothing out of the ordinary - it seems to be about 40cm.

If I replace the tandem handlebars with something narrower, is there likely to be any downside. For a technical incompetent how difficult is the job?


----------



## tubbycyclist (31 Mar 2012)

Any bike is a compromise of form and function and the need to manage that all-up weight and longer wheelbase means that you will benefit from wider handlebars than a lightweight Ti solo. There is a need for a tandem to have stable steering at slow speed and you need a bigger lever (handlebar) to control the weight and balance.

I would hazard a guess that you would find managing slow speed turns with two adults on a tandem difficult with narrow bars, although if you have a lightweight child as a stoker the impact is likely to be much less noticeable and you could probably get away with a change.


----------

